# yo! just some thoughts on the next ski season



## sj (Aug 13, 2004)

Lobby the Resorts to provide Buses. Nominal fees to ride. Come up with and provide a Buisness plan for them. And while you're at it come up with an alternate plan using bio deisel as The Town of Breckinridge does in their public Buses. 

lobby the resorts and surrounding towns to embrace the Front ranger instead of Dislike them. Lodging packages would get people out spending. 

Try to get a consortium of resturants in the Corridor to offer incentives between 5 and 7 this could be win win. sj


----------



## tellutwurp (Jul 8, 2005)

sj has all good ideas, but if it wasn't for a bunch of timid, inattentive or reckless drivers things wouldn't be so congested. I just love how I have to slow to 10mph because there is a slight bend in the road or because people don't know how to merge correctly. 

Other than that a balance will be reached, making improvements to road conditions just makes the lift lines longer and adds some more gates to the human slalom.


----------



## tjdrys (Jun 7, 2006)

*response*

so, if the world is constantly balancing, wont it go like this:

1. more lanes

2. more skiers

3. more efficient/larger resorts?

is ride sharing not an effective alternative to the average 100,000 vehicles for the 170,000 ski visits per weekend day? couldnt an increase of .8 passengers per vehicle, to somewhere closer to 2.5 passengers per car reduce enough traffic to feel some effects?
i hate having to be a weekend warrior. it is my only option as a 9-5 cog in the machine. last season was it for me. i fell in love with cameron and stopped being willing to fight the traffic. i still love the resorts, its just impossible to have a great saturday. the ride share site we created offers a section for backcountry enthusiasts, weekend warriors, weekday enthusiasts, everyone. come join us.

jordan - i70carpool.com


----------



## tboner (Oct 13, 2003)

here's a thought... what if the resorts wouldn't let people use there parking strucutres/lots unless there was more than one person per vehicle? a place like A-basin could get away with this.


----------



## tjdrys (Jun 7, 2006)

sounds like a real good idea to me. but if it meant losing any money, I am guessing no resort could justify the extra effort in not allowing single passenger vehicles. thanks for the all the ideas!


----------



## jennifer (Oct 14, 2003)

tboner, please,,,,, I live 7 miles from Winter Park resort and work 2 miles from the resort. If they ever stop me from parking there because I don't have a passenger, I will be real pissed. How would you like it if you couldn't drive to the grocery store unless there were 2 people in your car?

You can rent a condo for the winter and share expenses with a bunch of friends, so you only drive up once instead of 2 or 3 times in a week. Saves on time and gas and traffic.


----------



## tellutwurp (Jul 8, 2005)

A while back vail did have a carpool incentive, something like cars with more than 2 or at least 4 or something got lunch vouchers. It was pretty cool, since you'll end up still spending more ( so the resort doesn't lose), when you might have just ate a cliff bar, and all the other benefits that were mentioned earlier.


----------



## Lurch (Jun 8, 2004)

Busing to resorts in the winter would have a great impact.

I have a question though. Why are you focusing on winter traffic only. The traffic on I70 and 285 is at it's worst in the summer.


----------



## tjdrys (Jun 7, 2006)

*not sure*

our focus is winter traffic because as fort collins residents, the only trouble i have ever encountered on I70 was ski traffic related. Our forum does have a section where we beg the question: Summer Carpool, Can it work? thanks again.


----------



## sandbagger (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: not sure*



tjdrys said:


> our focus is winter traffic because as fort collins residents, the only trouble i have ever encountered on I70 was ski traffic related.


That is because you are only driving it in the winter, but if your ideas will take root, it shouldn't be "you" focused, it should be problem focused, and summer traffic is actually worse than winter traffic, albeit more dispersed.


sj said:


> lobby the resorts and surrounding towns to embrace the Front ranger instead of Dislike them. Lodging packages would get people out spending.


Yeah, those sub-$400 passes and lodging deals I see every week are only there because they hate us. I have a hard time imagining how they could cater to us more.

Some resorts, like Jackson, allow you to park free if you have 3 or more people in your car, and pay if you have more. That might be a decent solution in some places... Also, jennifer has it right, rent a condo for the winter, it's pretty cheap and you only drive up and back once.


----------



## sj (Aug 13, 2004)

Sandbagger. There are large contigents of people in Summit County taht think the cheap front range passes have led to over crowding of the Mountain. And driven off the full week vacationers fron Tx and Ill. ect. Vail associates does a good job. The local Chmbers need to step up and embrace not continue to dis the front ranger. 

I came of age in Breck and have numeous freinds that own small shops and resturants and over the years some of these people have been on city council. They still have not embraced fully the weekenders. That was my point. sj


----------

